# hello alll



## the diesel gypsey (Oct 6, 2007)

hi from cardiff we have a ci carioca 626 on a ducato chassie 3 kids 2 dogs looking to go to france next year and anyone got any spots for blackpool to see the lights cheers


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Oct 7, 2007)

welcome  dont know any places for blackpool but good luck for france


----------



## Don (Oct 7, 2007)

Driving South to North through Blackpool Past the Tower At Bispham The promenade drops( I think this is marked with a set of toilets Not sure) However there is parking all along this lower sea wall. have overnight along there on a couple o ocasion. good luck.

Don


----------



## Don (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry but just trying to get the grey matter working . Fleetwood Behind the Fish and Chip Cafe is a car park. long time since slept there, would need checking out.

Don


Go to the Camping area, "Virgil" has a map posted.


----------

